# Lautsprecherständer für Quantum 603



## Kaviarfresser (12. Februar 2012)

*Lautsprecherständer für Quantum 603*

Hallo Leute, 
wie der Titel schon sagt bin ich auf der Suche nach geeigneten Lautsprecehrständern für meine Magnat Quantum 603.
Was muss ich dabei beachten, bzw. habt ihr irgendwelche Erfahrungsberichte mit Lautsprecehrständern für diese Boxen oder vielleicht auch Empfehlungen?

Wenn ich nach Lautsprecherständern auf Amazon suche kommen da nur recht kleine Modelle z.B. Gesamthöhe 470mm...
Das ist definitiv zu niedrig.

Brauche bitte Hilfe 

PS: Zur Auflagefläche der Ständer: Muss die Box kleiner sein als die Tragfläche des Ständers oder darüber hinaus stehen?


----------



## Herbboy (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Lautsprecherständer für Quantum 603*

Also, der hier zB lässt sich bis 150m hochstellen: ah Stands SKDB039 Boxenständer: Amazon.de: Musikinstrumente die Höhenmembran der Boxen sollte halt ca auf Ohrhöhe sein bezogen auf Deine Position, wo du normalerweise sitzt. 

Oder hier 114cm: http://www.thomann.de/de/millenium_bs2800.htm   oder ein anderes Paar-Set für nur wenig mehr http://www.thomann.de/de/millenium_bs500_set.htm  Standfläche ist etwas kleiner als die Magnat, aber IMHO sollte das reichen, wenn man nicht dauernd gegen die Boxen rennt... 

Die Standfläche sollte eher "zu groß" als "zu klein" sein, aber wenn es da eine kleine Leiste gibt, die ein runterrutschen/fallen verhindert, oder wenn die Standfläche "länger" ist als die Tiefe der Boxen und man die Box da irgendwie "festzurren" kann, dann darf die Fläche auch kleiner sein als die der Boxen, oder wenn die Box halt nur nen Tick drüber heinausragt und trotzdem stabil steht.


Die Frage ist aber auch, was Du ausgeben solltest. Die Boxen kosten ja 200€/Paar, und wenn nachher allein die Ständer 100€ kosten...  Regale oder so was sind keine Alternative? Oder vlt auch Wandhalterungen?


----------



## Kaviarfresser (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Lautsprecherständer für Quantum 603*

naja die kommen jetzt in mein neues zimmer, und aufgrund der dachschräge usw. ist kein platz mehr für regale ;D außerdem sind die regale nicht tief genug 

Wandhalterung wäre natürlich auch eine Möglichkeit, nur hab ich dann das problem mit dem runterhängenden kabeln  und einige Boxenständer sehen einfach gut aus 

Die Ständer sollten möglichst günstig sein, also nicht mehr als 60-70 Euro als Paar. 

aber ich wäre natürlich auch für eine Wandhalterung zu begeistern, wenn das mit den Kabeln igw antsändig geht


----------



## Spieler22 (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Lautsprecherständer für Quantum 603*

Einen weißen Kabelschacht an der Wand runter. Die sind selbstklebend und verstecken Kabel


----------



## doceddy (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Lautsprecherständer für Quantum 603*

Selber bauen! Günstiger, individuell und macht mehr Spaß als auf den Postboten zu warten  So siehts bei mir aus


----------



## Kaviarfresser (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Lautsprecherständer für Quantum 603*

Haha ok 

aber nur so aus Neugier: Wie sieht das mit Wandhalterungen bitte aus? Die Boxen sind 29,2 cm lang (ohne Abdeckung) und sollten zur hinteren Wand 10 cm Abstand haben. Also stehen die dann 40 cm ins Zimmer rein?


----------



## Kaviarfresser (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Lautsprecherständer für Quantum 603*

@ doceddy, wie hast du diese Dinger zusammengebaut?
Weil die sehen ganz gut aus 

In amazon finde ich nur Ständer die viel zu niedrig sind und keine ausreichende Standfläche haben (selbst wenn ich nicht auf das Geld schau)

So zum zusammenbauen wäre schon ganz nett wenn ich wüßte wie


----------



## Caspar (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Lautsprecherständer für Quantum 603*

Da gibts viele Varianten. Du könntest zum Beispiel im Baumarkt ein großes und ein kleines Brettchen sägen lassen, das große für unten und das kleine für oben - dann noch nen schön fetten Balken teilen und den zwischen die Brettchen packen. Wenn du aus Dresden kommst fräse ich dir auch gern paar 45° Fasen um die Brettchen.


----------



## Herbboy (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Lautsprecherständer für Quantum 603*

Ob Wandhalterung oder Ständer: die Boxen ragen immer gleichweit ins Zimmer rein  die sollten ja so oder so ein paar cm von der Wand wegstehen. Bei ner Wandhalterung wird es halt schwieriger, eine passende zu finden. Es gibt aber auch Wandregale, die locker 8kg und mehr tragen können. Da muss man halt mal schauen, ob man eines findet, das tief genug ist.

Und der Selfmade-Boxenständer von deoceddy: so was kann man mit Regalboden-Platten aus dem Baumarkt machen, die gibt es vorlackiert in schwarz und weiß oder Buchse. Im Baumarkt schneiden Dir das auch passend zu. Die Bretter verbindet man dann am besten mit Spax-Schrauben, nicht zu dick, so Stärke 3 bis maximal 4 und Länge 3-4cm. Man sollte da auch vorbohren mit einem dünnen Bohrstift. Man könnte zB einfach eine PLatte mit 80x30 nehmen und halbieren, dann hast Du schonmal den Sockel und die Standfläche mit 40x30, und für die Träger nimmst Du je nach dem, wie hoch die Ständer werden sollen, 60x30, 80x30 oder auch 100x30. Oder als breite auch nur 20cm. Und davon halt dann zwei Stück pro Ständer. Das sollte pro Ständer keine 10€ kosten.


Ich hab aus solchen Brettern für ca 30€ mein TV-Rack gebaut, siehe Foto im Anhang.* *edit** Und dann hab ich Dir noch ganz grob mal aufgemalt, wie man das dann bohren/schrauben kann - unten kommt natürlich auch noch ne Platte dran   ach ja: die Regalplatten sind dann halt an einer Seite (die halt zum Schrank-Rücken zeigen würde) unlackiert, und durchs schneiden ensteht auch eine neue "unlackierte" Leiste. Da kannst Du nachlackieren oder Folie nehmen oder es ist Dir wurscht. Bei meinem Rack konnte ich es so machen, dass die unlackierten Teile nach unten oder nach hinten zeigen, so dass man es nicht sieht.


----------



## doceddy (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Lautsprecherständer für Quantum 603*

Ganz ganz einfach und recht schnell. Habe mir einfach im Baumarkt 4 Holzplatten pro Box gekauft. Vorher natürlich ne Skizze gemalt und im Baumarkt zuschneiden lassen. Wichtig ist: die Dicke sollte mindestens 15mm sein. Am besten 20mm, dann ist das Holz beim bearbeiten stabiler. Zuerst alles nochmal fein geschliffen. Mit einem Akkuschrauber die Löcher vorgebohrt und mit Möbelkleber und Schrauben alle Teile verbunden. Das hält echt bombenfest.
Wir hatten zu Hause noch weiße Farbe für den Holzzaun im Garten. Die hab ich einfach ohne Grundierung mit einem Roller aufgetragen, zwei Stunden gewartet und nochmal angepinselt. Am nächsten Tag war alles trocken. Hab noch unter und auf die Ständer so Möbelstoffaufkleber geklebt, damit der Boden und die Boxen nicht zerkratzt werden.
Hat insgesamt ca 40€ gekostet. Eventuell würde man für das Geld auch gebrauchte Ständer bekommen, aber so kann man sich das Design selber aussuchen und ist nachher stolz auf die Arbeit


----------



## doceddy (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Lautsprecherständer für Quantum 603*

@ Herb: super Arbeit


----------



## iceman650 (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Lautsprecherständer für Quantum 603*

Auch hier für DIY: Theos Boxenstand | Lautsprecherbau


----------



## Kaviarfresser (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Lautsprecherständer für Quantum 603*

Ok vielen vielen Dank für die Antworten 

leider komme ich aus der Steiermark in Österreich, das is n paar km weg von Dresden aber danke D

werd mir da mal einen Plan machen, hab schon eine grobe Grundidee durch eure Tipps 

Danke ;D


----------



## Caspar (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Lautsprecherständer für Quantum 603*

Macht nüscht, auch ohne lassen sich geile Sachen basteln. ^^

Wenn du schon eine Idee hast ist das umso besser! Kannst die Skizze dann gern posten wenn du Hinweise zur Umsetzung benötigst - und Bilder im Nachhinein sind gerade beim selbst basteln Pflicht!  Haben da einen schönen Bilderfred in den gern reingesabbert wird. 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound-hifi/21655-soundanlagen-bilderthread-82.html


----------

